# What flavour of ice cream are you?



## Piccolina (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi all,

I came across a quiz to find out what flavour of ice cream you are. It's really easy, and sort of geared towards kids, but fun nevertheless 

http://www.zenhex.com/quiz.php?id=10320

*Rocky Road*​ You are Rocky Road!! You are a complex individual and no one seems to understand you. You have a very busy life style and people find it hard to keep up with you. Slow down a bit to get the most out of life. You only get to live once, so enjoy it while you're here.

 




​


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 11, 2005)

*urmaniac13, I can't help but be reminded of you and Cris by this quiz!*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 11, 2005)

You are Vanilla!! You're very quiet and innocent. Sometimes you're so quiet people don't realize you're there. Start to speak up more and let people know what a great person you really are. Once you open up, you'll be surprised to see how many friends you'll make.





See, I AM innocent!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Right on Jessica... I must have Cris take this test, too!!  (I am at his office today he must do this as soon as the meeting is over!!)


----------



## GB (Oct 11, 2005)

Take the quiz: Which Flavor of ICE CREAM are You?




*Chocolate* 
You are Chocolate!! You're sweet, outgoing, and very talkative.  You'll talk to anything, whether it will listen or not.  You may want to cut down on the chatter a bit... sometimes people are annoyed by your endless gabbing, but they put up with you because of your sweetness.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 11, 2005)

Cool (lol, pun intended)! I think I sound like a cross between the two (vanilla and rocky road). Yes, I bet Cris will get a laugh and a smile out of this test! (Do you think he'll get the same answer as you? I'm going to ask Tony to take it when he gets home.)

Cute ice cream animation, Licia


----------



## pdswife (Oct 11, 2005)

The quiz says I'm chocolate... but, in real life I'd say I was vanilla... quiet shy and innocent (well... a little innocent.)


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 11, 2005)

vanilla for me....but I don't think so...hehehe


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Hey Jessica Cris was just like you, he was*

*Rocky Road
*You are Rocky Road!! You are a complex individual and no one seems to understand you. You have a very busy life style and people find it hard to keep up with you. Slow down a bit to get the most out of life. You only get to live once, so enjoy it while you're here.





I just had to explain what kind of flavour this is though, he wants to try it on our next occasion!! 

He also wondered about the Q4, about the cinema... why there isn't a choice that say "Okay, to heck with cinema, let's go have some ice cream!!"???  Yeah, I agree!!


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm chocolate too. Mmmmmm.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm rocky road, never knew I was complex!


----------



## middie (Oct 11, 2005)

Your Results:
*Chocolate*
You are Chocolate!! You're sweet, outgoing, and very talkative. You'll talk to anything, whether it will listen or not. You may want to cut down on the chatter a bit... sometimes people are annoyed by your endless gabbing, but they put up with you because of your sweetness.


----------



## corazon (Oct 11, 2005)

Another Rocky Road.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 11, 2005)

*Chocolate* 
You are Chocolate!! You're sweet, outgoing, and very talkative. You'll talk to anything, whether it will listen or not. You may want to cut down on the chatter a bit... sometimes people are annoyed by your endless gabbing, but they put up with you because of your sweetness.

Yep, this is me, big mouth!! hehehe
My niece used to tell people when we would meet, "This is my big mouth aunt" lol
Oh well, I used to be too shy to talk to anyone. Now I just can't shut up!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have to take the test, I'm vanilla.


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm chocolate too, i know I talk a lot but I didn't realise it was that much!!


----------



## licia (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm rocky road too - I don't think I'm at all complex.


----------



## mish (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm Vanilla, according to the test. I thought I was a banana split.


----------



## DragonflyD (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm Mint chocolate chip... I thought I was chocolate.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 12, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I don't have to take the test, I'm vanilla.


 Double meaning there Andy ?

Vanilla is a great flavour; I think that a really good French vanilla can hold its own against other more exotic flavours any day!


----------



## luvs (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.zenhex.com/quizresult.php

i'm strawberry. 'very sweet and girly', 'your favorite color is pink' were my favorite things to read.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 12, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> Double meaning there Andy ?
> 
> Vanilla is a great flavour; I think that a really good French vanilla can hold its own against other more exotic flavours any day!


 
Yeah, like I told you, if you make a vanilla ice cream with *REAL VANILLA BEANS* instead of essence, it is *SOOOO LUSCIOUS ANYTHING BUT "PLAIN OLD"!!!!*


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocky Road also... busy but not that complex


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2005)

One of my favorite aromas is that of a vanilla bean when I cut it open and scrape out the seeds.  It's a double treat when I then use it to make vanilla ice cream.

I never understood when people turn up their noses at vanilla ice cream because it's "just plain old vanilla."


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 12, 2005)

I find this hard to believe but I do like this kind!Your Results:
*Rocky Road*
You are Rocky Road!! You are a complex individual and no one seems to understand you. You have a very busy life style and people find it hard to keep up with you. Slow down a bit to get the most out of life. You only get to live once, so enjoy it while you're here.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 12, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> http://www.zenhex.com/quizresult.php
> 
> i'm strawberry. 'very sweet and girly', 'your favorite color is pink' were my favorite things to read.


Awww that's cute! Pink is my fav colour too! (Burgundy, black and green follow close on its heels - my wedding colours were pink and crimson/burgundy )


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2005)

Take the quiz: Which Flavor of ICE CREAM are You?




*Vanilla* 
You are Vanilla!!  You're very quiet and innocent. Sometimes you're so quiet people don't realize you're there.  Start to speak up more and let people know what a great person you really are.  Once you open up, you'll be surprised to see how many friends you'll make.

I don't like vanilla ice cream. Only on fruit pies.


----------



## funny (Oct 15, 2005)

*Vanilla*
You are Vanilla!! You're very quiet and innocent. Sometimes you're so quiet people don't realize you're there. Start to speak up more and let people know what a great person you really are. Once you open up, you'll be surprised to see how many friends you'll make.


----------

